# My new favorite wood



## Cody Killgore (Dec 1, 2014)

Ringed Gidgee. This aussie wood looks amazingly like curly koa...except it's the 3rd hardest wood in the world (according to wooddatabase). Makes great knife handles! Haven't seen much, or any, of this show up on the forum that I know of.

It wouldn't be a thread without pictures, but I cannot claim to have taken any of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow! That is some beautiful wood!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2014)

I used to have a little curly gidgee somewhere in the shop... Pen blanks as I recall. None of it was as nice as what you've shown though.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 1, 2014)

For someone like me, you could have called it curly koa and I'd never have questioned it. That stuff looks awesome.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

WOWZA! You've obviously been enlisted into The Tom & Henry Axis to Torture Kevin with Carmel-Colored Intensely Curly Species that Kevin Cannot Seem To Get Enough Of Society also known as TTMHATKCCICSKCSTGEOS . . . for short.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 1, 2014)

All these blocks and a few more are on their way to me. It's gonna be a fun box to open!

This is where I ordered them from. They got pen blanks for $3 AUD ($2.55 USD) each.
http://www.thetimberjoint.com/shop/?category=Ringed Gidgee Knife Block

I ordered pretty much all the ones that say sold on them


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> All these blocks and a few more are on their way to me. It's gonna be a fun box to open!
> 
> This is where I ordered them from. They got pen blanks for $3 AUD ($2.55 USD) each.
> http://www.thetimberjoint.com/shop/?category=Ringed Gidgee Knife Block
> ...


You gan get to the same site by using this address:
www.kevinisgoingbrokeorcrazy.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2014)

SENC said:


> You gan get to the same site by using this address:
> www.kevinisgoingbrokeorcrazy.com



Firefox can't find the server at www.kevinisgoingbrokeorcrazy.com


----------



## TimR (Dec 2, 2014)

Dang that's some nice looking wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 2, 2014)

That is some elegant looking wood for sure ! You're going to start a frenzy here Cody .


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe our Aussie WB mate can become a supplier for us. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice. Looking wood. How high is the shipping? I would like a small piece just for a sample of the figure.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 2, 2014)

I messaged them to ask about the shipping to the us


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 2, 2014)

I put all 21 remaining pen blanks in my cart so I could see how much shipping was. $63 (aud) for the blanks.. $58 (aud) for the shipping. That sucks.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I put all 21 remaining pen blanks in my cart so I could see how much shipping was. $63 (aud) for the blanks.. $58 (aud) for the shipping. That sucks.



That adds only .92 per blank making the blanks each less than $4 per blank. I've seen curly koa blanks with similar curl and color ell for much more than that on ebay even before shipping. It's a great buy IMO. 

Cody you certainly picked the cherries but there's still some nice stuff left. If I wasn't so broke I'd be going crazy buying it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 2, 2014)

Perhaps my lack of calculating the aud to usd exchange led to my misunderstanding. Still more than I can afford at the moment, but not a bad price for such awesome looking wood


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Perhaps my lack of calculating the aud to usd exchange led to my misunderstanding. Still more than I can afford at the moment, but not a bad price for such awesome looking wood



I didn't convert anything and in fact I had used 30 blanks in my formula (I don't know where I got that number but you clearly said 21 blanks). The current cost for those blanks including shipping in USD is $102.26USD making them still a great deal at well under $5 delievered! (unless my math is bad again lol)


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 2, 2014)

They seem to be a great group of people to deal with. A few hours after I ordered, they emailed to say, when they were packing it up they found a flaw in one of the blocks they did not see before. They said I could pick any block on the site to replace it. Didn't matter if it cost more. Very cool.

Considering what I had paid for less figured blocks on a site in the US, these were a heck of a deal even with the shipping. Though, it is a little pricey to ship it from Australia for sure.

I left some nice ones for you guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2014)

Great wood. I have one block in my collection but is still drying. Ringed gidgee is considered one of the nicest wood for knife handles. Personally i dont like curly koa because it looses its amazing curlyness in stabilizing. Not all but it loses some. Hope @Kevin doesnt ban me for saying i dont like curly koa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Hope @Kevin doesnt ban me for saying i dont like curly koa



I don't like it either. I'm so pro ringed gidgee that I'm opening a curly koa repository dumpsite for everyone that realizes gidgee is better. I only charge a small recycling and various other small fees to convert your curly koa to curly ringed gidgee. I have hired a professional wood assayer to ensure that whatever grade CK you send, you will receive an equal grade and amount of CRG in return, once your recycling, processing, assay, transfer, packing, and handling fees have been paid.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Dec 4, 2014)

I just ordered some pen blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

